# Handsaw cut to index finger



## heartland (Jul 8, 2003)

My ground guy cut the top of his left pointer finger on SAT with a Corona handsaw. Took 6 stiches. He is a tough little high school kid that I hire on occasion.

I'm glad he was not injured worse. It will teach him the value of wearing the gloves I provide him...he was not wearing them at the time of the accident....


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jul 8, 2003)

Tim,

What kind of gloves do you issue? They must be tough to consider them as any kind of saw protection.

tom


----------



## heartland (Jul 8, 2003)

They are pigskin and canvas gloves. The fingers are all pigskin.

I don't think the gloves would have prevented the injury, but it definitely wouldn't have been as bad. I think stiches may have been avoided had he been wearing the gloves.


----------



## Stumper (Jul 8, 2003)

Probably so. Leather isn't saw handsaw proof but it is a great mitigator.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jul 8, 2003)

Agreed, heavy gloves could have saved a stitch or two. But, like usual, pilot error.

At an EHAP training one of the instructors asked how many people had been cut with chain saws in their career. then he asked about handsaws. Equal numbers. Hmmmm...

Time to go back to flight school...

Tom


----------



## hillbilly (Jul 8, 2003)

Summoning up all the times my handsaw has taken a bite
at me I see a clear pattern.
It has always been late in a long day of work and I should
have stopped working an hour ago or so.
Just starting to see the signs of sloppiness and exhaustment
and quitting before the bruises tell me to. Learing, learing...


----------



## kf_tree (Jul 8, 2003)

thats why i don't use a hand saw......those things are scarey


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 8, 2003)

If I didn't have my hand saw, I wouldn't go to work! Ditto for my lanyard/ascender combo. You've just got to be careful, and gloves do help. I've nicked myself at least a dozen times, and its allways been somewhere on my hands. Wear gloves! Earplugs! Eye protection! Skullbuckets! Rock On!!!


----------



## kf_tree (Jul 8, 2003)

this turned into a pretty interesting thread.....i'm surprised guys get knicked up so much with hand saws.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 8, 2003)

It only happens every 10,000 thousand strokes, or so!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 8, 2003)

I get my pointer finger on my right and regularly. I got real big hooks and sometimes the handles seem too small and I'll wrap that thing around the bottom of the blade 

When i was starting out and whacked deadwood with my handsaw all the time, i would followtrough inot mu knuckles frequently.

My handsaw incedednts are mor pinctur wounds then sever lascerations. Never got stitches 'cus of one.


----------



## NeTree (Jul 8, 2003)

Corona QUALITY handsaws...


A cut above the rest.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 8, 2003)

Speaking of Corona hand saws(MY favorite), whats up with those expensive Silky saws? Those suckers cost an arm, and a leg! I wonder if they are really as good as they cost? Anybody out there converted over to them? I'm tempted to try one out, but I don't know....


----------



## dbeck (Jul 8, 2003)

I still use a fanno and it is comparable, if not better. Watch out w/ the silky saws. the handle doesn't have a hilt(if you can imagine). from the handle to the blade, there is nothing to stop your hand from scooting up toward the blades if the saw jammed on a forward stroke.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 8, 2003)

So considering the price, along with the handle design flaw, I will stick with what I've got! Yeah, Fannos are cool, too!


----------



## rbtree (Jul 8, 2003)

Well guys, here's my 2 cents:

Fanno's are too slow, dull fast, but can be sharpened with feather file. The lack of a hook at the handle end, as the Corona has, means it is less likely to get pulled out of the scabbard. But I haven't used Fanno in years.... also they have zero tooth set, so seem to bind a tiny bit now and then, as compared to the Corona with a bit of set. 

Corona's are fine tools, sometimes a bit rough, hold an edge quite well. Nice handle. 

Silky: I have the Zubat, Natanoko, and Prosenthei. Fastest cutting, smoothest, hardest steel, thus longest life. Handles a bit flimsy, Zubat scabbard is worthless, straight blade Natanoko and Prosenthei scabbards are nice. High priced but worth it, as most users will agree.

Zubat pole saw is sweet, 21 foot Hayauchi is nice but very fragile.


Attached photo is of tree that was a bit too big for a pony hand saw.....


----------



## jimmyq (Jul 9, 2003)

Corona is good, I have a small all purpose saw with a nice positive click in scabbard.

Silky: I have a nice folding one, I forget the model, cuts like a hot knife through warm butter, watch the knuckles and the follow through on the last pass, I have caught good wood below my cut a couple times. ( on the final cut of the 3)

Fanno: works ok, 12 inch blade cuts nice when a long stroke is possible, cleans ok, didnt like it much when doing sappy wood (pine and some large juniper, it plugged quick)

top choice after my loquaciousness... I would have to say Silky.


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2003)

I used to be a Corona user till I spent the bucks and got a Zubat, that saw rocks! It will out cut a corona easy. 

I've tapped myself count less time with the saw, on the forearm, and several times on the thigh close to my knee, and most recently on my thumb. These were all cuts where I ended up with about 10 tiny holes and lots of blood. They heal quick with no scars (thanks to neosporin) and don't really hurt, but that blood pumping always looks scary. I've never raked it across myself that would be time for stiches. The cut on my thumb nuckle was the worst, It kept getting hit doing all kinds of other things that would open it back up. ---I've never touched myself with a chain saw, I like to think I show about the same amount of respect for both tools, but my Zubat tends to be cutting a lot more frequently than my 335.
Greg


----------



## Stumper (Jul 9, 2003)

Ddbeck and Masterblaster, We can tell you haven't used a silky saw. I hope that the forgoing posts have made you think about trying them. I like Coronas-they are great saws at a great price but silkys cut faster and smoother MUCH faster and smoother.


----------



## dbeck (Jul 9, 2003)

ah, stumper! You are incorrect, Ihave used a silky saw on several occasions. I will admit it was an unfair comparison because I never was able to use one that was relatively new.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 9, 2003)

One thought, purchase a Silky Zubat blade from Sherrill for $36 and fit it to a Corona or Fanno handle. A little bit of savings. 


I don't know if the Silky blades are easily drilled though!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 9, 2003)

Dang! I guess I'm gonna have to shell-out 3 times as much, and check one of these bad-boys out! Sometimes, 'ya gotta overlook the price thing, 'ya know? I just know THAT will be one saw that never gets loaned out!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 9, 2003)

The cut a silky makes is good enough for finnish carpentry.

The blade lasts 3 times longer then a Fanno.

Cuts faster and easier than anything I've ever used.

I will agree, the scabbard sucks. And the saw will shread a leather scabard.

Tape all moving parts of a Zubat scabbard, and use a hole saw to put a claenout in the tip of it.


----------



## Tim Gardner (Jul 9, 2003)

Scabbards- get a length of PVC or ABS. Use a heat gun or the stove to heat it up until it is soft enough to flatten out and shape to the blade and handle of the saw. It only takes a few minutes and lasts a lot longer that the Zubat or Sherrill scabbards.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 10, 2003)

Is there any way it will fit my regular scabbard? My Fannos and Coronas fit okay.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jul 10, 2003)

MB,

The Zubat will fit any other scabbard. 

One reason the Silky saws seem more expensive is that they come with a scabbard. If you add a belting scabbard to the price of another saw, you'll see that Silky's aren't that much more. Besides!!! they're on SALE gang. Look in the upper corner.

During one of our campfire chats with the Danish arbos, they all said that they use handsaws more and more. Since they have to wear leg and foot protection if they use a chainsaw in the tree, its easier to use the Silkys, even if they haul along an Ibuki for the big stuff.

Does anyone know of a climber who has gone back after using a Silky? I don't know any. What does that say about the cost/value?

Tom


----------



## NickfromWI (Jul 10, 2003)

*I'm another convertee*

I started with Corona, and since TCI in Milwaukee, have been using silky zubat. I quickly converted the scabbard to the leg version (mine IS ansi compiant!) The scabbard has lasted me thus far. I'm on my second blade and first scabbard. Every couple months, i put a coating of epoxy cement on the part that gets worn often by pulling and putting the saw in/from the scabbard. 

Drop the corona and pick of the silky.

love
nick


----------



## TREETX (Jul 10, 2003)

I am a recent convert. Pretty nice saw. POS scabbard.

Amazingly smooth cuts.

Been cutting the deadwood out of monster live oaks the last 2 days using just the Zubat. Cuts good but my hand is worn out from using it all day. 

Most guys here prune with an echo


----------



## jimmyq (Jul 11, 2003)

ok, ok, last Silky free plug.... their website is fairly comprehensive for those who like to surf instead of spend the time whithout sunlight with their wives... 
http://www.silky.jp/en/product/pro.html

enjoy.


----------



## ok2climb (Jul 11, 2003)

*handsaw*

Try a silky and i bet you'll never go back to anything but. They cut so much nicer than any corona i've ever used, those japanese guys know what their doing with that steel. It's all about that finish cut and i swear by them.


----------



## TREETX (Jul 14, 2003)

*Fillet-o-finger*

Ouch!! Zubat fillet-o-middle finger today. Being a retard I guess. felt kinda sick and dizzy today. Truck battery was dead and almost called off work. Jumped is and headed to the job all dizzy headed and feverish.

Wack!! What was I thinking?? Clean cut and lots o blood. I was good and didn't bleed on the pavement. Washed it and got the bleeding to stop after about 10 minutes. Taped it up and did what I think is most theraputic - got back up there and started cutting deadwood.

Finger joints getting sore. May need a finger transplant soon. If not, maybe a brain transplant at the least 

When will I learn to have as much respect for my Zubat as I do for my 044??


----------



## treeman82 (Jul 14, 2003)

I got my first Silky cut yesterday while on a shrub pruning job. Pretty sure I was using my Super Accel. Was lucky though, I only drew blood from 3 very small points on my thumb. I have been using Silky hand saws for probably close to a year now and will not go back to anything else. Just ordered a replacement blade for my Zubat because I think either the blade is dull, or bent. My money is on bent though. I am pretty sure I had bought a Super Accel about 3 or 4 years ago at a lawn mower shop. LOVED that saw until it turned up missing  For anybody who hasn't tried one yet, please consider giving them a chance


----------



## TREETX (Jul 14, 2003)

Forgot my moral of the story for the day.......

The Zubat DOES cut easier and faster than the Corona..... 

Someone else's turn to do testing...I'm done


----------



## Mattman (Jul 21, 2003)

Bob Fanno's saws are made of cold rold swedish steel and laminated handles. I have been using them for about five years now, and have not replaced a handle yet.


----------

